# S + W Shield frame



## tdiem52 (Jan 1, 2016)

Just bought a Shield after looking at the frame it looks like a H+K frame serial no. in the exact same place,,,, Did H + K make the frames for this gun ? or did S + W make the frame ?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Guess I don't know how to answer that one for sure, but I can't imagine having Smith & Wesson having someone else make their pistol frames.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

SWHC, the stock ticker symbol for Smith & Wesson Holding Corp. Since SWHC is in the business of making money, as well as guns, it wouldn't surprise me a bit if they could cut some costs by outsourcing the manufacture of some frames. That said, I certainly wouldn't fret over a frame made by HK.


----------



## Nuallangus (Mar 15, 2015)

Companies do buy from others or share parts could be made by one of them and they both use it. The S&W full size .22 is made by Walther.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

S&W also does warranty work for Walther - or at least they did a few years ago when I sent in my Walther P-22.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

tdiem52 said:


> Just bought a Shield after looking at the frame it looks like a H+K frame serial no. in the exact same place,,,, Did H + K make the frames for this gun ? or did S + W make the frame ?


Glock and Beretta PX4's have the serial number in the same location on the frame. Is it because of the serial number location is similiar to H&K, or the serial numbers themselves or both?

I don't believe S&W would want to put anything on their pistols similiar to Glock if they can help it. I seriously doubt S&W is outsourcing the production of M&P pistol frames with H&K.

I don't believe Walther has anything to do with H&K either., Polymer/composite frames are relatively cheap and easy to mass produce, I would imagine S&W is making their own frames in the US.

If for the full size M&P pistol frame, I'd want to believe in order to compete in the upcoming XM17 project their frames would have to be made in the US by S&W.


----------

